# Your favorite SQ / demo tracks to show off what your system can do.



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thought it would fun to see why tracks you guys like to use as demo tracks. Here's a list of some of the tracks I've found over the years that are recorded and mastered very well as well as test the limits of your set up as well as staging. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

A little bit of everything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice! Pendulum, that's a good one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Tracks from Sheffield Lab, Opera3, Reference Recordings, Stockfish Records and similar...Sheffield Lab is my favourite


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Had a lot of fun with this and some variations recently:


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Elgrosso said:


> Had a lot of fun with this and some variations recently:




That was such a good movie! That final scene is intense. Teacher is a dick but only wants to motivate him. Def going to give that one a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

LBaudio said:


> Tracks from Sheffield Lab, Opera3, Reference Recordings, Stockfish Records and similar...Sheffield Lab is my favourite




What genre are these? Excuses my ignorance I just don't recognize any of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

HOTT_SINCE_81 said:


> That was such a good movie! That final scene is intense. Teacher is a dick but only wants to motivate him. Def going to give that one a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, and I only discovered it recently.
It sure illustrates well that talent is not enough, lot of sweat and pain is needed too!
So I started to search for more (not an expert on drummers)
This one is awesome too, Charly Antolini:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL-LyKcFE5c


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Elgrosso said:


> Oh yeah, and I only discovered it recently.
> 
> It sure illustrates well that talent is not enough, lot of sweat and pain is needed too!
> 
> ...




Sick! He's pretty dam impressive also. Never seen someone silence a snare like that with their elbow. Yeah I don't know dick about drummers either but do appreciate them with house music being my huge passion of mine it's all about the bass line and beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

as a drummer, I like this stuff a lot! but..its not really stuff you just listen to to enjoy, its stuff you might listen to to learn or show someone something cool..but it lacks emotion and doesn't involve me. next post will have links to youtube songs I have as .wav or flac and use a lot for tuning/enjoyment.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Really, now you got me curious!
Maybe it’s because I really enjoyed the movie, or the fact that my tune is now good for it, but I feel emotions in there


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if you like house that's very smooth and involving, try this!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvfMrO7vvm0

this is hard hitting prog/metal with a lot of synth layering and bombastic drums
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukAJy_ivSXU

this is smooth female vocal pop, but it has a ncie bite when she gets into it, I tend to use this for center and upper tonality because it can get pretty harsh/overwhelming
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye5fxkj0CQs

this is almost dubstep..glitch, its got that huge low bass we all secretly love, and can show how smooth your sub can be when you push it as it moves around from 40 to 70 hz and the kick drum will work out midbasses
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQcBYboY8G4

some more house here, love the depth of the horn stabs and its just a really nice song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA1w2InQ59c

this doesn't do this track justice, that width! bluegrassish feel, theres something in her voice I don't quite like but if you tune it out its wrong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIt8aN01NlY


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Elgrosso said:


> Really, now you got me curious!
> Maybe it’s because I really enjoyed the movie, or the fact that my tune is now good for it, but I feel emotions in there



I guess I feel its a good technical representation but really..i dunno. you'd think as a drummer I could find more in it than most but maybe that's the problem too?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> I guess I feel its a good technical representation but really..i dunno. you'd think as a drummer I could find more in it than most but maybe that's the problem too?


Yes I can see that, or maybe you heard/played it too many times?
And I’m sure I still carry some weight from the final in the movie.

Thanks for the links! So far it's not really my taste, except the last one, but I’m in my car I can give them more time.

Do you have more on drum solos? kind of like Caravan 
Well solos or not, just where drums get some good focus.
I found a few on youtube but like you said they get quickly gimmicky, too much tech versus emotion (but I’m sure that was their goal on these videos).


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac most anything on Rumors. But gold dust woman is particularly good


----------



## MWood (Jun 25, 2017)

Alicia Keys - No One
Babyface - Whip Appeal (12-inch Version)
Chris Isaak - Wicked Games
Eagles - Hotel California
Joss Stone - Security
Joss Stone - Danny (Holding Out For A Hero)
Metallica - One
Mya - Must Be The Music
Sade - Cherish The Day
Sade - Jezebel
Sade - Is It A Crime
Vanessa Fernandez - Be Thankful for What You Got
Vince Staples - Rain Come Down
Vince Staples - Blue Suede
Pitbull - Bojangles (Remix)
Wale - Kis Kis (Remix)
Michel'le - Something in My Heart
Henry Mancini - The Pink Panther Theme
Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You

I also just picked up the Focal JMLab Demo Discs 1-9 and they are probably the best set of songs and tones to test out a system. The tones are especially helpful with locating rattles and resonating panels.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

heres a few more, more on the jazz/drums/not electronic tip, but there might be some more electronica in here cause..well..i like it.

jaz and layers! at least two percussion guys plus a drummer and multiple keyboard layers, with that 70s purist sq sound.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCOgUeyWelI

good drums and organ, more smooth soul feel with great separation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdbiiNI-GjI

some galic for you..good vocal and crazy phasing in the drum almost like theres two badly placed mics but it sounds so cool! distortion on youtube sucks..sorry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpI4oJK47jEc

heres an example of Sheffield drum sound, kinda neat track, long!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivN-hBXRtro

some big band jazz, like the piano and bass balance a few seconds and the saxes really test whether your stage falls down on either side.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aejS89GAlzw

this is a super pure rock recording that doesn't sound like one at first, you don't often hear a british accent come through in a singer but you sure do here. such a great song! I'd listen and love it even if it was crappily recorded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaLmmE2hVI4

more smooth jazz but very drum driven! I would bet the engineer is a frustrated x drummer lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyAEUbO3Vz8

some more jazz..ish..first bit is all percussion and the great Stanley clark on bass, this recording presents the best rspace and walls and depth and..just overall atmosphere of any live recording I think I've ever heard.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV98necUQm4


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Great thank you Lycancatt!


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGihnhprpog
is one of my favorites


----------



## MWood (Jun 25, 2017)

Curtis Mayfield - Pusherman


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> heres a few more, more on the jazz/drums/not electronic tip, but there might be some more electronica in here cause..well..i like it.



Seriously, thanks for all the tracks and for posting the links. I've gotten through about half of them and I'm loving it. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I love to share, all of what I posted is in my .wav folder that I put on usb for tuning/demo purposes.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

HOTT_SINCE_81 said:


> What genre are these? Excuses my ignorance I just don't recognize any of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mostly jazz and similar


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> heres a few more, more on the jazz/drums/not electronic tip, but there might be some more electronica in here cause..well..i like it.
> 
> jaz and layers! at least two percussion guys plus a drummer and multiple keyboard layers, with that 70s purist sq sound.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCOgUeyWelI
> ...


Pat Coil - legend

also nice is David Benoit - his The best of albums...
https://youtu.be/SJNO6ZjwS58
Clair Marlo
https://youtu.be/4DqbIf_4oW4
Michael Ruff
https://youtu.be/Aral2uHCNts


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

If you're into electronica, no one can do it better than Tipper. From highs to lows his tracks will tracks will see what your systems made of. He mainly focuses on trip hop but his downtempo tracks test the boundaries of exactly how far out there electronic sounds can span. My friend installs home audio/video systems in multi million dollar homes and has a tipper playlist he plays after he gets everything tuned and balanced out to see if he needs any adjustments but more just because it sounds so damn good on a $million+ stereo setup. Apparently I need to get my post count before it will let me post any links but check this track out because his music is born to be played on high end sq oriented systems. The whole album is filled with tracks like this. You can find the whole thing as well as the single track on youtube. 

Tipper - Dreamsters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Mostly techno, some orchestral, some ambient, some psychedelic, some singer/songwriter. Just slapped this together. 

go to spotify playlist


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

St. Louis Gal - Cécile McLorin Salvant (Woman Child)
Red or Dead - Randi Tytingvåg (Red)
Perfect Sense Pt. 1 - Roger Waters (Amused to Death)
Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Sam Cooke (Night Beat)
Just a Little Lovin' - Shelby Lynne (Just A Little Lovin')
Beautiful Love - Shirley Horn (You Won't Forget Me)
Don't Give Up on Me - Solomon Burke (Don't Give UP On Me)
School - Supertramp (Crime of the Century)
Wild Horses - Tim Ries (The Rolling Stones Project)
Appalachia Waltz (version for Solo Cello) - Yo-Yo Ma (Solo)
La Grange - ZZ Top (Tres Hombres)
Along This Road: Kono Michi (Yv) - Ottmar Liebert (One Guitar)
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd (Wish You Were Here)
When I Fall In Love - Nat King Cole (Love is the Thing)
The Very Thought of You - Nat King Cole (The Very Thought of You)
Baby I'm A Fool - Melody Gardot (My One And Only Thrill)
The Trawlerman's Song - Mark Knopfler (One Take Radio Sessions)
Into the Mystic - Marc Cohn (Listening Booth: 1970)
Isn't She Lovely - Livingston Taylor (Ink)
Show Me the Place - Leonard Cohen (Old Ideas)
Words of Wonder - Keith Richards (Main Offender)
Every Morning - Keb' Mo' (Keb' Mo')
California - Joni Mitchell (Blue)
Woodstock - Joni Mitchell (Ladies of the Canyon)
Learning How to Love You - John Hiatt (Bring the Family)
Night and Day - Joe Pass (Virtuoso)
There Is No Greater Love - Ron Carter/George Coleman/Jimy Cobb/Mike Stern (4 Generations of Miles)
Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix (Experience Hendrix)
One True Thing (Acoustic) - Jewel (Sweet and Wild)
Sweet Baby James - James Taylor (Sweet Baby James)
Inaudible Melodies - Jack Johnson (Brushfire Fairytales)
Better Together - Jack Johnson (In Between Dreams)
Maybe Not Tonight - Glen Hansard (Rhythm and Repose)
You Turned to Me - Elvis Costello (North)
Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield (Dusty in Memphis)
The End - The Doors (The Doors)
Almost Blue - Diana Krall (The Girl in the Other Room)
A Case of You - Diana Krall (Live in Paris)
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, Op.46 "Adagio cantabile" - David Oistrakh & LSO - Decca Sound: The Analogue Years 1954-1968
Shining Moon - Cowboy Junkies (Whites Off Earth Now)
Mining for Gold - Cowboy Junkies (The Trinity Session)
Alone Together - Chet Baker (Chet)
True Love Ways - Buddy Holly (Buddy Holly Lives)
Gift from the North Country - Bob Dylan (The Freewheeling' Bob Dylan)
Crystalline - Björk (Biophilia)
There's More to Life Than This (Live at the Milk Bar Toilets) - Björk (Debut)
Sing Sang Sung - Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band (Swingin' for the Fences)
World Without End - A.A. Bondy (American Hearts)
Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed (Transfomer)
Titled - Christine and the Queens (Tilted)
Twist In My Sobriety - Tanita Tikaram (Ancient Heart)
Leather - Tori Amos (Little Earthquakes)
Talkin' Bout a Revolution - Tracy Chapman (Tracy Chapman)
Novocaine - Amber Rubarth (Sessions from the 17th Ward)
Cold, Cold Heart - Norah Jones (Come Away With Me)
Video Games - Lana Del Rey (Born to Die)
Brasilia - Robert Len (Fragile)
Ellis Island - Mary Black (Looking Back)
Semi-Charmed Life - Third Eye Blind (Third Eye Blind)
White Foxes - Susanne Sundfør (White Foxes)
Sonnentanz - Klangkarussel/Will Heard (Sonnentanz)
Love on Top - Beyoncé (4)
Spectrum (Say My Name) [Calvin Harris remix] - Florence+ the Machine (Spectrum - Say My Name)
Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap (Conditions)
Samson - Regina Spektor (Begin to Hope)
Wasting My Young Years - London Grammar (If You Wait)
Jealous - Labrinth (Jealous)
Hazey - Glass Animals (ZABA)
Partition - Beyoncé (Partition)
The Rat - Infected Mushroom (Army of Mushrooms)
Chameleon - Trentemøller (The Poker Flat B-Sides, Chapter Three)
Rise - Overwerk (Conquer)
Control - Overwerk (Conquer)
You Want It Darker - Leonard Cohen (You Want It Darker)
Don't Lose Your Steam - Gregory Porter (Take Me To The Alley)
With or Without you - U2 (The Joshua Tree)
Reflection - Tool (Lateralus)
The boys of Summer - Don Henley (Building the Perfect Beast)
Lateralus - Tool (Lateralus)
Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson (Bad)
Shoot the Moon - Norah Jones (Come Away With Me)
Baby I'M, A Fool - Melody Gardot (My one and only thrill)
Escapade - Janet Jackson (Design of a Decade)
Final Rising (intro mix) - Matt Bowdidge (Future Sound of Egypt 400
Barion - Frostwolfin (Quantum Mechanics)
Duende - Bozzio Levin Stevens (Black Light Syndrome)


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

Great bass! This is a quality live recording with some serious jams. Widespread panic has Oteil Burbridge on bass and if you get lazy the next tune features Derek Trucks and Warren Haynes. Sorry no youtube links.

Widespread Panic - 08/30/2009 - Hartford, CT

Jump to fixin' to die--- this will test the whole spectrum


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't forget to have a look thru the Telarc catalog. 
The "O Brother Where Art Thou" soundtrack has some great moments and for those Pink Floyd fans out there, I've been particularly impressed with the re-master of Animals found in the "Shine On" multi-disc set released back in the 90's. 
And for a hidden gem with moments that will take your breath I suggest "Wagner Weekend- Ride of the Valkyries". It's a sort of 'Wagner's greatest hits' performed by the London Symphony Orchestra and conducted by a freaking genius, Leopold Stokowski. 
It isn't available as a download on Amazon but, you can pick up a new disc there for $4. Maybe even find it cheaper on Fleabay. 
https://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Weekend-Valkyries-Leopold-Stokowski/dp/B0000041T7


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Jazz to Rock. From a drummer's perspective.

Spanish Harlem - Rebecca Pidgeon
The Closer I Get To You - Luther Vandross & Beyonce'
Bali Run - Fourplay
101 Eastbound - Fourplay
Wes Bound - Lee Ritenour
Boss City - Lee Ritenour
4 On 6 - Lee Ritenour
Heart Of The Night - Spyro Gyra
De La Luz - Spyro Gyra
Trademark - Eric Johnson
East Wes - Eric Johnson
Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughn
Tin Pan Alley - Stevie Ray Vaughn
Babylon Sister - Steely Dan
Rosanna - Toto
I'll Be Over You - Toto
The Last Resort - Eagles (Hell Freezes Over live album)
Long Road Out Of Eden - Eagles
Purple Rain - Prince
Don't Stop The Party - Pitbull
Tom Sawyer - Rush
Back In Black - AC/DC
You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC
Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
Another One Bites The Dust - Queen
Shepherds Of Fire - Avenged Centerfold
1000HP - Godsmack
Something In Your Mouth - Nickelback


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Middleby said:


> If you're into electronica, no one can do it better than Tipper. From highs to lows his tracks will tracks will see what your systems made of. He mainly focuses on trip hop but his downtempo tracks test the boundaries of exactly how far out there electronic sounds can span. My friend installs home audio/video systems in multi million dollar homes and has a tipper playlist he plays after he gets everything tuned and balanced out to see if he needs any adjustments but more just because it sounds so damn good on a $million+ stereo setup. Apparently I need to get my post count before it will let me post any links but check this track out because his music is born to be played on high end sq oriented systems. The whole album is filled with tracks like this. You can find the whole thing as well as the single track on youtube.
> 
> Tipper - Dreamsters
> 
> ...




Sick! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HOTT_SINCE_81 (Jul 16, 2016)

DPGstereo said:


> Jazz to Rock. From a drummer's perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it! I have about half those tracks so def going to check out the other half.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Just found me new favorite demo track tonight.... 

I have never heard of it, but it was crazy good and I feel like the song really spreads across the full spectrum range. Seriously....take a listen.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

DPGstereo said:


> Shepherds Of Fire - Avenged Centerfold


Absolutely


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Kinda related to this thread, but I just auditioned some speakers not too long ago. Even though the dealer had their own repertoire of music, one must always (IMO) listen to music they are familiar with so you know what it's "supposed to sound like". Had he not been so cool to let me bring in my own music to try out, I probably wouldn't have placed the order. Demo/test tracks can only do so much to impress if you're never going to listen them again.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Oscar said:


> Kinda related to this thread, but I just auditioned some speakers not too long ago. Even though the dealer had their own repertoire of music, one must always (IMO) listen to music they are familiar with so you know what it's "supposed to sound like". Had he not been so cool to let me bring in my own music to try out, I probably wouldn't have placed the order. Demo/test tracks can only do so much to impress if you're never going to listen to them again.



So...what tracks did you demo???


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anything from Hiromi and The Hiromi Trio Project with Anthony Jackson on Bass and Simon Phillips on DRUMS. 

Good stuff and well recorded and mastered with a good dynamic range and not just LOUD LOUD LOUD like much of todays modern releases.

Start with Spark and Alive and work your way backwards.

You can thank me later.

No vocals on any of Hiromi material since she's a pianist....and well....she doesn't sing.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> So...what tracks did you demo???


Mostly Napalm Death. I figure if speakers can make _that _sound good, they can make _anything _sound good, and they did. Keep in mind, these are actually home speakers, but none the less, they did a very good job and I was impressed so I ordered 'em. They be going in my office where I spend most of my time.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/324393-lets-see-your-desktop-setups.html


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

This is good one I use:

A ton étoile

YouTube:
https://youtu.be/dwX9kxnqoZY

Tidal:
https://tidal.com/track/589294


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't believe anyone hasn't mentioned Pink Floyd. A true definition of good multi instrumental music and people demoing the songs have heard the music before. They can actually compare what they have heard before vs Pink Floyd in a HiDef setup. A sample of one song and change to another and bam various intruments and sounds we didn't hear in the previous songs


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Swaglife81 said:


> I can't believe anyone hasn't mentioned Pink Floyd. A true definition of good multi instrumental music and people demoing the songs have heard the music before. They can actually compare what they have heard before vs Pink Floyd in a HiDef setup. A sample of one song and change to another and bam various intruments and sounds we didn't hear in the previous songs


Good recommendation. Well recorded, dynamic. Not best choice to show off subwoofer, but entertaining all the same. Kinda falls into the "Money For Nothing" category.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Middleby said:


> If you're into electronica, no one can do it better than Tipper. From highs to lows his tracks will tracks will see what your systems made of. He mainly focuses on trip hop but his downtempo tracks test the boundaries of exactly how far out there electronic sounds can span. My friend installs home audio/video systems in multi million dollar homes and has a tipper playlist he plays after he gets everything tuned and balanced out to see if he needs any adjustments but more just because it sounds so damn good on a $million+ stereo setup. Apparently I need to get my post count before it will let me post any links but check this track out because his music is born to be played on high end sq oriented systems. The whole album is filled with tracks like this. You can find the whole thing as well as the single track on youtube.
> 
> Tipper - Dreamsters
> 
> ...



and if you ever have a chance to see Tipper with the Android Jones VR visuals, you don't want to miss it


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Found a couple of nice tracks this week on Spotify:

Suckerpin by Modeselecktor (very nice bass, electronic feel)
Cocaine Blues - Escort
Midnight City - M83


I am a Kraftwerk fan so:

Trans Europe Express - Live (I coudl do without the robotic voices, but otherwise I think it is a great track).


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

brainbot1 said:


> and if you ever have a chance to see Tipper with the Android Jones VR visuals, you don't want to miss it
> 
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]2FTheChroni[/MEDIA]




My man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Just found me new favorite demo track tonight....
> 
> I have never heard of it, but it was crazy good and I feel like the song really spreads across the full spectrum range. Seriously....take a listen.


Is there a particular track that is better than others? Giving it a listen on Tidal and it is pretty immersive.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Swaglife81 said:


> I can't believe anyone hasn't mentioned Pink Floyd. A true definition of good multi instrumental music and people demoing the songs have heard the music before. They can actually compare what they have heard before vs Pink Floyd in a HiDef setup. A sample of one song and change to another and bam various intruments and sounds we didn't hear in the previous songs


See post #29 above. Exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette
Nightshift- The Commodores 
Estranged - Guns & Roses
Top Gun Anthem


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

Hotel California - Hell Freezes Over Tour - _This is kind of home base_

Superior - Silver Maple - (Spotify Only) - _Such great space and imaging!_

An Daingean - William Coulter (iTunes only) - _Best solo acoustic guitar recording I've ever heard_

Lady of the Valley - Clive Carroll - _Solo acoustic guitar by one of the world's best guitarists. You can hear the fingerwork in a system that brings out detail._

Give Me Your Hand - George Winston - _Solo piano, beautiful recording_

Oh Come, Oh Come, Emmanuel - The Piano Guys - _Unbelievably spacious and full recording of cello and piano_

Jurassic Park Them - _Huge symphonic sound_
- Incident as Isla Nublar - Also from the Jurassic Park soundtrack - _HUUUUGE symphonic sound_

Take 5 - Dave Brubeck's Best Hits - _Really nice live imaging and sax sound_

Still Falling For You - Ellie Goulding - _Another great, spacious digital and vocal recording _

Neon - John Mayer - _I love the punch and snap_

Frail (live) - Jars of Clay - _Stunning intro. Super deep bass and crispy, airy clap_

1000 Years _or_ Rather Be - Jasmine Thompson - _Beautiful but delicate recordings that fill the spectrum_

Notes:

- A lot of Chris Botti's recordings have that fullness and close proximity that I think makes Hotel California so impressive. His recording of Gabriel's Oboe is a good example.

- What I'm missing is a good hip hop song that hits. I have "Like a G6," but that feels kind of corny.


----------



## LayinLo (Apr 20, 2007)

Nero - Promises (Nero & Skrillex Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZMfhtKa-wo


Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaIvjoH1FY


Adventure Club - Need Your Heart
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjnyeoR1564


Mumford And Sons - Little Lion Man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjnyeoR1564


Darius Rucker - Wagon Wheel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4


Five Finger Death Punch - Bad Company
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY


Bob Seger - Turn the Page
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GONmFCkCGCc


Portugal. The Man - Feel It Still
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBkHHoOIIn8


Judah & the Lion - Take it All Back
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomkO5nHxnY


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

LayinLo said:


> Nero - Promises (Nero & Skrillex Remix)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZMfhtKa-wo
> 
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/xRtkvUM7eO4

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Check out the band “Wishbone Ash”,late 60’s early ‘70’s recordings.


----------



## whippoorwill (Feb 19, 2017)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Check out the band “Wishbone Ash”,late 60’s early ‘70’s recordings.


Nice to hear them mentioned since their early music seems to be under appreciated these days. Not sure which songs would be best for demo tracks but there are a lot of great songs on their Argus and Live Dates albums.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

whippoorwill said:


> Nice to hear them mentioned since their early music seems to be under appreciated these days. Not sure which songs would be best for demo tracks but there are a lot of great songs on their Argus and Live Dates albums.


Plenty to sample on itunes,great band.Similar style of sound compared to Pink Floyd’s era.


----------

